# Missing post from UK



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Is anybody else having problems receiving parcels from the UK?

Two small gift parcels sent to me from Lincoln on 1st and West London on 2nd via Royal Mail have failed to arrive. Apart from a package of health supplements that went AWOL a couple of years ago I do not usually have any problems.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Yup........ UK post office to GLS in Portugal....... we eventually emailed the sender who gave us a tracking number & it turned out GLS had it..... they claimed it was wrongly addressed (it wasn't) but would deliver it the next day. 

Seems the useless bunch were hanging on to it until we complained.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Correction to my previous post.

I've just checked with SHMBO who did the emailing/calling.

GLS claimed they had tried to deliver but no-one was home AND the address was wrong which was BS as she hasn't left the house for a week because she was waiting for the delivery AND if the address was wrong (which it wasn't) how could they find the house?


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear that TM. I know that GLS have been a problem for many people in the past, me included. I've had post delivered late (holiday documents delivered a week into the holiday) and others left with the local agent, leaving me with a 20 km round trip to fetch them. One day the guy actually drove onto the pavement to stick a 'Sorry I missed you' card in my post box and drove off without even ringing the bell. 

That is not the case this time though as neither of these parcels fitted the criteria for being handed into the care (!) of GLS, i.e. not over 2 kgs and not International To Be Signed For. I've not a clue where these two are so would be interested to hear of any other theories.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

GLS, what a bunch of jokers, I sent my cousin a few DVDs as she was sat at home with a broken ankle, bored. I gave her the tracking number and we saw it scheduled for a delivery....nothing happened and then the info said that it had to be collected from their office as nobody was in when they tried to deliver....utter lie as my cousin had been waiting for it all day!

With regards to UK postal service I recently, about 3-4 weeks ago, sent a couple of parcels out and neither of those have yet arrived at their destinations. One was to Australia and the other to Belguim. It could be a problem with the UK side of things Johnboy.


----------



## afrique (Feb 4, 2009)

I posted a large box last Monday from Porto to Warwick, and it was delivered on the Thursday morning (via the post office). I posted two more parcels yesterday to the UK, and they said it would get there before Christmas, here's hoping. 
I found that when I lived in Central Portugal the delivery via GLS or MRW was useless, but its 100 times better in the city. I don't think they can be bothered to even drive out to places, and the fact they lie too and say, 'customer was out', when we wait around for them to call.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Their other scam is to go to a local service station and phone all the people to come to meet them there. Talk about door to door.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Finally, my post has arrived. They missed Christmas but at least managed to arrive the same year they were posted!

Best of luck to anyone else still waiting and a Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Expecting delivery of a small package via RM and GLS,2 weeks late,I contacted GLS via their website and complained,their reply,which must be standard by now,incorrectly addressed and they couldn't find our address.
I sent another email,via their website,informing them I would place a formal complaint to RM in the UK.
4.20pm,same day,I had a GLS Manager phone me to enquire,was at my house,yes I said,10 minutes later,parcel was delivered,quite pathetic,the parcel was delivered by the Manager in his car!!!....to the apparent incorrect address......crazy people


David


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

First thing I ask is what address is on the item


----------

